

Gawker's Consumerist is for sale - tptacek
http://consumerist.com/5084569/consumerist-is-for-sale

======
tptacek
This seems weird to me because it's a hugely popular blog without a lot of
overhead (I think they have two full-time writers). I'm surprised they need
sponsorship at all, and if they don't, I'm surprised that Gawker would want to
offload them.

~~~
noodle
iirc, they actually just recently fired like 3 part-timers.

i think they just don't get much in the way of revenue.

~~~
tptacek
So Adwords can't sustain a hugely popular two person blog?

~~~
noodle
dunno. it might not help that their blog is designed for consumer-savvy people
who are probably not going to click on ads very easily.

